# ظواهر لتوضح قـاعدة الـطفـوBuoyancy وقاعدة أرشميدس :-



## كتكووتة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ظواهر لتوضح قـاعدة الـطفـوBuoyancy وقاعدة أرشميدس :- 

ــ تستطيع رفع الأجسام المغـمورة في الماء بسهـولة عنها لو كانت في الهواء 
ــ طفو قطعة فـلين أو خـشب عند غمرها في المــاء
ــ تـشـــعـر بقـوة تـدفعــــك إلى أعـلـى عـند السبـاحــة في المـــــاء
ــ يغوص مسمار من الحديد بالماء بينما تطفو سفينة حديد كبيرة على الماء
ــ ترتفع  البالونات المليئة بالهليوم إلى أعـلى  
ــ يـسهل عـليك السباحة في الماء المالح(البحر)عنه في الماء العـذب(النهر) 
       ناتج هــذا كله عن قوة دفـع(قـوة طفـو)(Fb) للسوائل تنقص وزن الأجسـام أي قوة الدفع تعـادل تعادل نقص وزن الجسم المغـمـــور فيه عنـه في الهــواء ،
* التفســير لظـــواهـر الطــفــو:الجسم المنغمر بالسائل(المائع) جزئياً أو كلياً يؤثر بقوة على السائل(المائع) وبالتالي المائع(سائل أو غاز) يدفع بقوة مضادة مساوية دائما لأعلى حسب قانون نيوتن الثالث وتسمى قوة دفـع أوقوة الطفـو (Fb)
 ولتوضيــح ذلك تجـــربة: 
ــ بتعـليق جسم معـدني ثقيل في ميزان زنبركي ونعـين وزنه في الهواء وليكن(Ws)وعندما نزن الجسم وهو مغمور في السائل الذي كثافته أقل من كثافة الجسم وليكن وزنه(W's)  نلاحـظ أن:
  نقص الوزن للجسم المغمور عنه فى الهواء                                                                              ناتج قوة الدفع(Fb) للسائل لأعـلى وتسـبب       
أ-	أمكان رفع جسم مغمـور في السائل                
ب-	طـفــو جســم عـلـى ســطح السـائل                                       
 قــاعـــدة أرشــميـدس               
 إذا غـمر جـسم كلياً أو جزئياً في مائع فـإنه يكون مدفـوعاً لأعـلى بقـوة تعـادل وزن حجـم المائـع المزاح بواسـطة الجسم المغمـور فيه كلياً أو جزئياً عـلى الـترتيـب
وهذه القاعدة تفسر عدة ظواهر مثل :
(1)عندما يغـمر جسم في مــائع تتـولد عليه قوة دفع تنقص من وزنه؟  
*لوجـود فـرق الضغــط عـلـى السطحين السفلي والعلوي للجسم من المائع يولد قوة دفع أعـلـى تنقـص من وزنــه
(2)السباحة في ماء البحــر (المالح) أسهـل منها في مـاء النهـر(العــذب)؟
*لأن كثافة ماء البحـر أكـبر من كثافة ماء النهــر وبالتالي تكون قوة دفع ماء البحـر كبيرة على السابح فيسهــل له السباحة

(3) تبقـى الألغـــام البحــرية معــلقــة في المـــاء ؟لأن وزن مكوناتها يعــادل وزن الماء المزاح بواسطة حجمها المغـمور وبالتالي  يكون وزنها الظاهري= صفـراً

(4)لا يستطيع البالون المملوء بالهواء الصعود في الجو الا إذا كان الهواء المحبوس داخله  ساخناً؟لتكون قوة دفع الهواء أكبر من وزن البالون ومحتوياته مع وزن الهواء الساخن وكثافته صغيرة

(5) أسطوانتان من الألمونيوم والحـديد لهما نفس الوزن هــل تكون قوة الدفع عليها متساوية؟[/COLOR]*لا تكونان متساوية لأن كثافة الحديد تختلف عن كثافة الألمونيوم وبالتالي الحجمين مختلفين وقوة الدفع تتوقف على حجم الجسم
(6) أيهما أثــقـل ولماذا كأس مملوء بتمامه بالماء أم نفس الكأس مملوء بتمامه بالماء ويطفو عليه قطعــة خشــب؟
متساويان لأن الجسم الطافي (خـشب) وبالتالي وزن السائل المزاح يعــادل وزن   قطعــة الخشـب ( فيظـل وزن الكأس ثابت) 

:new8::mus13:ياريت يكون الموضوع عجبكم:new8: ​


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظواهر لتوضح قـاعدة الـطفـوBuoyancy وقاعدة أرشميدس :-*

موضوع جميل و مبسط .
شكرا جزيلا .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## كتكووتة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظواهر لتوضح قـاعدة الـطفـوBuoyancy وقاعدة أرشميدس :-*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل و مبسط .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> بالتوفيق .



:yahoo:شكرا جدا قلم حر على الرد 
دة ردك شرف كبير للموضوع 
يارب يكون عجبك​


----------

